# Struggling to get above 0kh?



## Bradley (30 Oct 2016)

As the title says, I'm struggling to get above 0kh. I've tried using Alka-haul freshwater to bring it up but I have a 300litre tank and for me to bring the water to 3kh I have to use loads. Will end up costing me a fortune in the long run.

My question is, how important is this? Its a high tech planted tank with more than enough nutrients being added, weekly 50% water change. dosing EI method. 

Will just leaving it at 0kh cause any issues?

Thanks in advance!
Kind regards,


----------



## Aqua360 (31 Oct 2016)

Bradley said:


> As the title says, I'm struggling to get above 0kh. I've tried using Alka-haul freshwater to bring it up but I have a 300litre tank and for me to bring the water to 3kh I have to use loads. Will end up costing me a fortune in the long run.
> 
> My question is, how important is this? Its a high tech planted tank with more than enough nutrients being added, weekly 50% water change. dosing EI method.
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure, but I was under the impression that 0 kh had the potential to cause pH swings or crashes...be good to hear from someone that actually knows though. 

To raise KH, this can be done with even baking soda, crushed sand, rocks etc. 0 kh is weird though, surely that can't be straight from tap?


----------



## rebel (31 Oct 2016)

Make sure your test kit is correct.

Otherwise you can add coral rubble to your filter and the kH should slowly come up, along with the pH.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (31 Oct 2016)

Are you not using any tapwater? By far the easiest way to achieve a particular KH is to mix tapwater with either RO or rainwater. According to your profile you're in Newcastle, and according to a quick Google search you should have tapwater with a moderate degree of hardness.

We need to know more about how you prepare your water during water changes.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Bradley said:


> As the title says, I'm struggling to get above 0kh. I've tried using Alka-haul freshwater to bring it up but I have a 300litre tank and for me to bring the water to 3kh I have to use loads. Will end up costing me a fortune in the long run.My question is, how important is this? Its a high tech planted tank with more than enough nutrients being added, weekly 50% water change. dosing EI method.


You can use potassium bicarbonate (KHCO3) as an alternative potassium (and dKH) source. Details are at <"James' Planted Tank">. 





Aqua360 said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but I was under the impression that 0 kh had the potential to cause pH swings or crashes...be good to hear from someone that actually knows though.


Yes pH will always be unstable in water without any carbonate buffering, this isn't a problem if you keep soft water fish, but fish (like Platies) from harder water will suffer. 





Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> By far the easiest way to achieve a particular KH is to mix tapwater with either RO or rainwater. According to your profile you're in Newcastle, and according to a quick Google search you should have tapwater with a moderate degree of hardness.


I have hard tap water and that's what I do.





rebel said:


> Make sure your test kit is correct. Otherwise you can add coral rubble to your filter and the kH should slowly come up, along with the pH.


I wonder about the kit as well. Coral sand will work, any calcium carbonate source will do. In the UK "Oyster shell chick grit" is the cheapest option, should be less than £2 a kilo. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bradley (31 Oct 2016)

Cheers for all the replies guys, I should have went into a little more detail.



rebel said:


> snip



I do believe the kit is fine, it does give me read-outs when needed. I wouldn't know how to test to make sure its right though.



Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> snip



I am using tap water, no RO at all. The tap comes out at about 1.5-2.0kh. But come next water change its pretty much just 0kh. (50% water change every sunday)



dw1305 said:


> snip



Hey Darrel, cheers. I'm currently keeping Discus, panda cory, 1x L333, 2 whiptail catfish and a shoal of rummynoses. 
That oyster shell chick crit does sound like an attractive option. Do you know how much I'd need to raise it by x amount? 


Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi all, 





Bradley said:


> Do you know how much I'd need to raise it by x amount?


Not really, it depends on how soft and acid the water is. In very soft water more CaCO3 will go into solution more quickly, but as the pH approaches pH7 this will slow. Above pH7 you won't get any oyster shell dissolving. 

"Chick grit" dissolves more quickly than "chicken grit", because it is smaller pieces (~has a larger surface area). "Cockle shell chick grit" is slightly more soluble than oyster shell chick grit, because it is the aragonite form of CaCO3  (like Coral etc). Oyster are unusual (for molluscs) in that they mainly lay down the calcite form of CaCO3.

It isn't an exact science, but it doesn't matter, it just gives your water some dKH. 

If you put the shell in a media bag you can assess how quickly it is dissolving. You won't need very much, because your fish are all fish that come from water with very low carbonate hardness. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bradley (31 Oct 2016)

dw1305 said:


> snip



I believe my PH is around 6.6 ish, its hard to judge by the colour. I'd allow for a +/-0.2 margin of error.

Do you know where I can pick up some of this chick grit? In terms of what kind of store? The link below is the closest thing I've found.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1218...=9046787&device=c&campaignid=661219804&crdt=0


----------



## dw1305 (31 Oct 2016)

Hi all,





Bradley said:


> Do you know where I can pick up some of this chick grit? In terms of what kind of store? The link below is the closest thing I've found.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1218...=9046787&device=c&campaignid=661219804&crdt=0


That will do. 

They sell it for a bird feed supplement, pigeons, caged birds and chickens. It is usually cheaper if you buy it as chicken feed, but it is still cheap sold for Budgies and Canaries. Because you live in the NE pigeons or caged birds might be the best option.

There should be plenty of sellers on Amazon etc. <"Garden Feathers"> are in Boldon Colliery if that is any good?

cheers Darrel


----------

